# Shin's again :)



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi there,

Do you want more?? 

























The car might be back at Grasshopper meet on 22nd Sept. 

Yours,
Shin


----------



## otaking (Jul 21, 2002)

I love it!  

But the Mine's sticker needs to be bigger  

What size/brand tires are you using?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Shin, you really need the Nismo carbon bonnet on that car!  Carbon parts on a black car look like the perfect match!

Cya O!


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

.....you make me wanna change wallpaper every week 

I prefer the one in Marylebone though.

again,

top car,top rims,top sign on bonnet.

I'll keep eyes wide open next time in London


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Awesome car Shin!!!!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Still can't believe how nice a black R34 looks!!!

What sort of power are you running Shin. And what sort of rocker cover is that?? And is your car already tuned by Mines??? Or did you fit the parts yourselF??

One phat car


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Power?*

I don't know.
280ps?? 

Yours,
Shin


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Mines package rated at only 280ps


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*hehe*

Just kidding.
The car is not ready now, so we will know the power figure with the UK petrol as soon as the car will be ready.

Yours,
Shin


----------



## SingaporeR34 (May 5, 2002)

*really nice car*

Shin,

very, very nice car is it the same spec as the Mines example on your website?

One question - the oil catch tank, where does exit pipe go to? My oil catch tank exit just has this filter thingy attached.

SingaporeR34


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Shin,

Your car is beautiful ... simple as that 

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Thank you.*

Thank you all.
I hope I can meet you at Grasshopper on Sunday.

Yours,
Shin


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi,

I never get tired of seeing Skyline's, especially one like yours 

Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## Jon913D (Sep 18, 2002)

*Looks great!*

Nothing looks better than a nice clean black car!! especially when its a Skyline like that!! WOW

What wheels are those? and size 18x?

Very nicely done


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Hi,*

Thank you for all your kind comment.
It is very very hard to keep a black car clean. 
Even I polished the car, it gets dust one hour later.
Yes, it is 18".

Yours,
Shin


----------



## LachlanXG (Oct 1, 2002)

I am absolutely speechless..that car is so gorgeous..if it were possible to make love to a car, I would choose yours Shin....cheers..


----------



## Fullonloon (Feb 18, 2002)

Aahhh Lachlan you sick ****.

Up the tailpipe?


----------



## Basenji (Oct 25, 2002)

Lovely baby.
If I were....I'd add some silver or gun metal paintings on details.
zdrówko


----------



## Syed Shah (Feb 20, 2002)

Nice! Looks like the one I parked next to at one of the stops on the way to the 2nd Bolney meet.


----------



## Sai (Oct 14, 2002)

yes Shin we want MORE PICS! thx


----------



## rennen (Oct 26, 2002)

Nice... Black R34 looooks so bad (i mean like bad , evil... it looks awesome)... :smokin:


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

Shin, I love the car. That is one bad ass looking R34. I can't wait to have one of my own someday.


----------

